# To tread in wild places - by Sam Larson



## Deleted member 15688 (Nov 25, 2016)

I do not know if any of you would be interested in this book. My former student and young friend Sam Larson Has published a wilderness survival book. Sam was also on season 1 of the popular history channel show "Alone" He spent 55 days alone on Vancouver island in Canada before calling it quits.

I had the honor of training Sam in Maine and Arizona. He has Dedicated the book to Tim Smith at the Jack mountain school in Maine and to Me....Im deeply honored.

http://www.woodsongwilderness.com/b...ntroductory-guide-to-wilderness-living-skills

View attachment 34249
View attachment 34249


----------



## BobbinGoblin (Nov 25, 2016)

This looks like a good'un!


----------



## Tude (Nov 26, 2016)

Cool - looks interesting.


----------

